# Giant bettas!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So I went to my good ol lfs today to get some stuff. They got in their shipment of bettas today. I was looking at them all. Then noticed two huge ones! They had them next to the cups with our regular sized bettas,wow!! They had to be like 4 times the size (for real!!) of normal guys!! 18 bucks for it. Beautiful blue guy. Other was white I think,he may have been faded though due to shipping so I dunno. 

Gorgeous fish though. If i had room and a 10 gallon,id so bring one home. Heh. :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Yeah, they'd need a 10 gallon for sure!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hah yeah,im sure the glass magnified them,but still pretty darn big fish.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, do you mean the King Betta? Yeah, I saw about 4 or those when I went to petco the other day, and they are monstrous, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah!!! Sounds awesome! Darn it, I want one now.... :-D 

Darn betta addiction.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

No not king betta. Actual Giant Bettas. Look exactly like our normal sized bettas,with the finnage and all.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - The Giant Betta

check that out.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, ok, lol. Wow, very nice, I may be looking to get one of those in the future....of course with a 10+ gallon tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think I'd want a great big betta. The giant bettas are kind of like standard poodles! Small poodles are cute, IMO, but I don't care for the standard size. No offense to all you standard poodle lovers! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha! I might actually be kinda scared of a Giant Betta!! My small ones are vicious enough! :-D 

I have a Standard Poodle..... :-D


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Haha, yeah that's true, anything mini is pretty cute! ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaa! I'm glad I didn't offend anyone. I like all dogs but I prefer some breeds over others.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't think I'd want a great big betta. The giant bettas are kind of like standard poodles! Small poodles are cute, IMO, but I don't care for the standard size. No offense to all you standard poodle lovers! lol


lol, I think it would be kinda cool to have a giant betta! I loooooove standard poodles(as long as they don't have the poodle cut), but I love just about every kind of dog! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yup! No offense taken! Everyone has a favorite kind of dog. 

I hope it is OK to post this, but I thought you guys might like to see my baby, Joey. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, its ok. He's a very nice looking dog!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hes cute.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

awww cute! I have to large black dogs at home  What kind of service dog will he be??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to know what kind of service dog he'll be, too.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He will be with me for only a year. Then he will go back to the orginazation for more training. He will be trained to help someone in a wheelchair or mobility impaired. These dogs can also alert to seizures!! Joey is the 5th dog that I've trained for Service work.  

k94life.org is their website.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> No not king betta. Actual Giant Bettas. Look exactly like our normal sized bettas,with the finnage and all.


WOW in a petstore???!!!

King Bettas in Denver are coming in more colors (red, blue, cambodian, etc) than when I got Kong. But Kong, though not very pretty, is one of my favorites


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Oh, ok, lol. Wow, very nice, I may be looking to get one of those in the future....of course with a 10+ gallon tank!


I have a King Betta in a 2 gallon (happiest fish EVER). Would you get a 10 gal because of the extra finnage?


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw one at Petco 2 days ago and it was HUGE!!! :0 As big as his cup! I think he should have gotten a bigger cup >:[ Omg I was so tempted to get him and kick out my goldies in my 10 gallon! (Haha).


----------

